# Newbie first time out today...



## supershroomery (May 7, 2013)

My two year old and I were out and about in the North Branch area, and got totally skunked.. nuthin'. My kiddo didn't really want to go off of the beaten path too much into some thorny underbrush, although we tried for a bit. She did a great job for a while. But, I'm totally new to this, so it's very possible that I simply didn't see anything, but the areas we were looking were pretty textbook. I'll keep trying though. Tomorrow I'm going again with my older daughter, who hopefully won't mind stepping off of the paths with me. 

But we did see this guy:
<a href="">


----------

